
Most drugs paid for by UK £1.27bn Cancer Drugs Fund had no “meaningful benefit” - DanBC
http://www.bmj.com/content/357/bmj.j2097
======
DanBC
We sometimes see on HN people saying "Why can't drugs get a special exemption
from FDA requirements, to allow more data to be gathered?"

Here's why. You spend £1.27bn, and you get no benefit and some harm.

> The CDF was established in 2010 in England to provide “patients with faster
> access to the most promising new cancer treatments” and to ensure “value for
> money for taxpayers.” It funded drugs that were not available through the
> NHS because the drugs had not been appraised, were in the process of being
> appraised, or had been appraised but not recommended by the National
> Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE). The fund was overhauled
> last year.

